# Casio "Hunting Time" Watch!



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 11, 2004)

I had a Casio that gave sunrise/sunset by time zone. Used it for 10 years but it finally gave up the ghost.

I went to Walmart last week and picked up a new one and man is it ever improved!

It give sunrise/set based on lon/lat. Shows moon phase, wildlife feeding times, moonrise/set and more.

For $40 it seems to be a bargin.

I like it!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2404132


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2004)

just added to my chrismas list,thanx Jeff


----------



## duckbill (Dec 11, 2004)

I just showed my wife.  Come on, Christmas  .


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 12, 2004)

Dog it.  ANOTHER gadget I'm sure I 'need'...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 12, 2004)

That would be good for them duck hunters if they can stop fighting with each other.  I thought us deer hunters was bad.  Jeeeezzzzzz.

Robert


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 14, 2004)

I gotta have one.....thanks for posting Jeff.


----------



## Woody (Dec 14, 2004)

Walked by the Watch section Sunday in Wally World. -- First watch I saw was the Hunter Time.

Now -- if I can just get all the bells and buttons set? -- I'll be a Deer Killing Machine.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 14, 2004)

Just added it to my wish list. Looks like another great gadget to have. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Buckbuster (Dec 14, 2004)

I looked for one at the Hiram Wal Mart and they were out.


----------



## marknga (Dec 15, 2004)

A co-worker had one on last week.........pretty cool!
It is on my wish list now.

Mark


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2004)

Man, my Tag Heuer nor my Rolex can even do that.  Maybe I spent too much and got to little?  Oh well, my GPS can do it and a lot of other stuff.  Maybe I'll get one of those hunter watches just for hunting?


----------



## woody116 (Dec 15, 2004)

I exchanged the one I got for my birthday last year for one of these. I ended up returning it for two reasons:
1. too big and bulky
2. Can not replace the strap/wrist band


Other than those two reasons, very cool watch.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 15, 2004)

woody116 said:
			
		

> 2. Can not replace the strap/wrist band


Really?!?!  That's dumb...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## woody116 (Dec 15, 2004)

That is what I was told. I didnt like the camo/velco style of band and I took it to several different stores with no luck. Called Casio customer service and I was told that the band can not be replaced.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 15, 2004)

I just studied the band and I must say that it appears that you would certainly have to be imaginative to change it to say the least.

However, I like the band. It is very adjustable and though I have a huge wrist there is still plenty of adjustment left.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2004)

I got to pick out one present to open early,I got what I wanted


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2004)

oops,here it is


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool.    
But looking at that pic, now I REALLY can't understand why you can't change the band...?   : 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll scan the back,I don't know if the support bars will pop off to change the band


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 22, 2004)

I am hoping someone got me one. Maybe Santa will drop it off. :


----------



## duckbill (Dec 23, 2004)

My wife couldn't find one.  She called and visited several Walmarts and even tried online.  All were out-of-stock  .  Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 23, 2004)

Now if it would only tell us where all the deer went!! Maybe sort of an 'onstar' navigational system saying 'deer that way', 'big buck that way' !!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 23, 2004)

duckbill, She may have not wanted you to have a watch that made you hunt and fish more.  I checked online and they are available at many places.

http://www.partshelf.com/pas410b-5v.html


----------



## Buzz (Dec 23, 2004)

I guess I beat you fellas to the punch.  I got one before last year's hunting season    It's held up very well and I'm quite rough on things.


----------



## roadkill (Dec 24, 2004)

It's all yall's fault!  I done went and spent $40 on another gadget!  But I like it!  I bought the last one that walmart had.  BTW, the fishing timer watch is identical except for the band and the icons for the fish.  All feeding times are calculated the same on both watches.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 24, 2004)

My wife got me the last one at the Walmart in Cumming.  I figured out how to program the time and thats about it.  I will have to break out my GPS to get my home coordinates.  I love a watch that needs a GPS to set up 

I gave up after about an hr of looking at the minature elf instructions that were included.  I am currently insearch of a grown ups .pdf online.  If anyone finds it, please post the link.  I will do the same.

Deer


----------



## roadkill (Dec 24, 2004)

I think I'm a little slow, I can't get the link thing to work.  Go to www.casio.com, then select USA.  Then select support, then manuals, then watches.  Then type in 2805 in the search, and it'll get you the file.


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2004)

I just printed it. -- 5 PAGES  to set all the features!!!! :speechles  :speechles 

I feel a brain cramp coming. 

Anybody experienced enough to post a "Layman's" version?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll give it a shot:

Easiest set up: Find a 12 yearold boy and hand him the watch and instructiion book. He will have it set up in 5 minutes.

The older you are the more difficult it will be. Could be a law? I don't know?

More difficult set up:

Press "Adjust" button and hold in for 2 seconds. The face will begin to flash. Use the 2 buttons on the right side to move the seconds up or down.

After you have set the seconds, use the lower left button "mode" to toggle between minutes, hours, and the date.

With the face still flashing press and release the "Adjust" button again (not 2 seconds) and you may then set the time zone. We are -5GMT.

Press and release the "Mode" button and you will see the coordinates flashing. The top left side button will adjust the top number and the lower right button will adjust the lower number.

(Your coordinates can be found by going to www.woodystaxidermy.com and clicking on the "Topo Maps" tab at the top of the page and searching for your home town or other land mark or the area where you are goingto hunt..

Acuracy here is necessary if you are going to get a good sunrise/set time.

After all of this is set, press the "Adjust" button again and wait about 2-3 minutes to allow the watch to compute.

Now you may press the "mode button to toggle through best feeding times, time memos, alarm, sunrise/set etc.

Setting the alarm is very easy, I'm going to let y'all figure that out along with the memo feature.

Any specific questions?????

(I hope all that is correct   )


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 25, 2004)

I got one this morning.  Other than it think's it is Monday, I think I got everything set up.  What are the two-digit numbers before the date?  They go from 0-40?  I am downloading the manual so I can actually read it.  
Robert


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 25, 2004)

I figured it out!!!!! I are a genius


----------



## Woody (Dec 25, 2004)

Mine wanted to say sunrise was 11.25 am.

I immediately assumed --- that was wrong!  

I had  entered an incorrect latitude.  

Thanks Jeffro.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 25, 2004)

Yep! The N and W do make a BIG difference!

 :   

Once you get the hang of this thing, you will be tickled!

You do know it is easy to look at a future date to see what the moon phase/sunrise/set will be.

Great for choosing vacation or fishing trip planning.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Dec 26, 2004)

*Help Please*

My sunrise is 5:15 pm and sunset is 3:25 am.  : 

My time/date is set at 11:17am 12-26-04.  GMT is 5  Lat 34 N, Long 84 W.  Everything looks right why is the sunrise/set wrong.


----------



## Woody (Dec 26, 2004)

Date should read 04-12-26. -- GMT should be -5 (minus 5)

See if that helps?


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Dec 26, 2004)

Hot digity I got.... well I guess you got it.  I was at +5 not -5.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 26, 2004)

I believe Woodrow has Masterd the watch!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 26, 2004)

Tomorrow after noon at 1:25 my watch has 4 fishy's.  Is that correct?

That means its a good time to go?

Deer


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Dec 26, 2004)

Mine has four, birds? I guess : at 1:15pm tomorrow.  I would say yours is correct.  Mine has sunrise at 7:15 It should be 7:45.  I think mine is set for shooting light  .  The sunset is close though at 5:30.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 27, 2004)

deermeat,

You are correct.

HardCore,

You have something set incorrectly, I think. Check your coordinates and make certain you have N & W correct.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 27, 2004)

My sunrise/set data is wrong my coordinates are 33 S 84 W.  I got these off my GPS and verified them on Woody's main site.  I have the time adjusted to -5.0 GMT.  I had am/pm reversed but got that fixed.  I don’t think I am very smart.  I did read about the trick with the light though.  Press and hold the light button for about two seconds until you hear a beep.  Hold the watch level, and then turn your wrist as if you were looking at the watch.  The light will come on by itself.  The only bad thing about this is it does it for the next six hours.  Now if I could figure out if the light really goes off in the refrigerator.  I need to put a magnifier on mine cause I can't see if I have birds, fishes or whatever.  Since mine is a hunting one, I guess those little bitty things are birds.

Robert


----------



## Yelpu1 (Dec 27, 2004)

We are in the northern Hemisphere, try 33 n 84 w, -5 gmt.

yelpu1


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 28, 2004)

Boy, do I feel stupid!!!!!!


----------



## slimbo (Dec 28, 2004)

for those of you who cant find one, I got one last night at Target.  I know us hunters and fisherman dont shop there because of lack of sporting goods but my wife insisted.  Moral of the story.......check target and other places that sell watches.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 28, 2004)

They should give me a  commission check!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 2, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> My sunrise/set data is wrong my coordinates are 33 S 84 W.  I got these off my GPS and verified them on Woody's main site.  I have the time adjusted to -5.0 GMT.  I had am/pm reversed but got that fixed.  I don’t think I am very smart.  I did read about the trick with the light though.  Press and hold the light button for about two seconds until you hear a beep.  Hold the watch level, and then turn your wrist as if you were looking at the watch.  The light will come on by itself.  The only bad thing about this is it does it for the next six hours.  Now if I could figure out if the light really goes off in the refrigerator.  I need to put a magnifier on mine cause I can't see if I have birds, fishes or whatever.  Since mine is a hunting one, I guess those little bitty things are birds.
> 
> Robert


I think those little things are bear footprints instead of fish,  and hey as soon as you get yours all figered out let me know all about it, I cant read this dang little book it came with,   I gotta get readin speks one of these days.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 2, 2005)

*Mine has an accent*

Got mine last week (from Academy Sports) while I was back home in Louisiana (after a quick emergency price check from Jeff    )  
 
Casio's controls aren't as intuitive as my trusty old Timex IronMan but I guess I'll figure it out.  Almost fainted when I saw how thick that instruction manual is!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## duckbill (Jan 4, 2005)

I just ordered mine yesterday online from 4-watches.com .  It was $29.00 + $4.00 shipping.  Not bad  .  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Jan 4, 2005)

*I just ordered mine...*

got it on eBay for $28.25 delivered to my door. I love eBay. You have to be careful and know exactly what you want, but you can get some great deals. With PayPal incorporated, it's my favorite way to shop...  

Pay close attention to some of the shipping charges if you search for the watch on eBay. Some of the jokers on there are charging $8.99 for USPS. Egads.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 9, 2005)

$28 + $4 shipping on Amazon.  2nd day air delivery...
Too many bells & whistles....  :speechles


----------

